# When to replace wet drywall ?



## Termite

Anywere your drywall got wet it has lost a portion of its integrity and strength. If the paint came off, my suggestion would be to replace the drywall for sure. It isn't designed to get wet, and although you might be able to cover it up, it isn't necessarily advisable. Mold is another potential issue, as the drywall is capable of retaining a good amount of moisture.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

We use a moisture meter, when the conditions of the leak occurred recent to the inspection time. 

Other than that, you generally remove the poor material until you hit more of the stabilized areas. By stabilized, I mean, areas such as your walls that have dried out well, and the drywall has kept it's shape and integrity.


----------



## ccarlisle

We often run into this question in water damage work; we feel the answer is quicker to supply than the time it takes to investigate the question: replace it.

OK, we work with hyper-sensitive insurance companies that are looking out for their reputation intact far more than they are looking to save $4 in keeping some drywall. And they are quite firm about such a question: if there's moisture, replace it. IN THE LONG RUN, they are right. 

To take down a sheet of drywall costs them 15 minutes of my time or about $9. A new sheet costs about $10. Replacing the new sheet about an hour. Letting the insurance company rep sleep at night knowing he won't get his butt sued for mould problems down the road? Priceless. 

Sure, we could cut out the damaged areas and save the replacement costs. Time is about the same...so the difference is about $10. In fact, it actually less, because there's less fuss with new drywall when it comes to painting etc. So in the long run, it's cheaper to replace.

OK, so that's dealing with insurance companies. But when you look at it they're not far off the mark. Imagine you cutting out the damaged areas, replacing that with a piece, painting one or two coats with a primer for water damage to hide the stains, patching it all up, then adding a second coat of paint to make it all even...sure it's more cost effective if you don't value in your time. But suppose you have mould problems you didn't see...start again. 

My guys take down drywall sheets and replace them in 15 minutes and I can guarantee no mould plus a perfect paint job. I don't come back to fix it - don't need to. Cost to me: $1/square foot. Cheap.:whistling2:

And I sleep real well...


----------



## summers

Thanx for the feedback.. Kind of thought that's what I would hear. Off to buy the drywall, now!!

Thanx again !


----------

